
Why serverless technologies are the way to go for startups - pheuberger
https://www.pheuberger.com/serverless-for-startups/
======
planetzero
I disagree. You are paying extra for a middleman with serverless technologies
that you don't really need in the beginning.

If the goal is to start a profitable company, you don't need it. If the goal
is to burn through as much VC capital as you can, then it makes sense.

~~~
pheuberger
You're not paying anything to that middleman if usage is minimal. I don't see
how server-based infrastructure is better in that regard.

